# Merrimack Valley Antique Bottle Club Show



## cowseatmaize (Sep 11, 2011)

A Show with MOXIE Link
 Merrimack Valley Antique Bottle Club Presents  The 37th Annual Antique Bottle Show & Sale September 25, 2011 Lowell Elks Club, 40 Old Ferry Rd., Lowell, MA


----------



## beendiggin (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for this post as I just read it last night and have spoken to Cliff and mailed him a check for a table.  I think I'm getting in just under the wire.  Thanks again.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 19, 2011)

Awesome Paul, I'll look for you. I may get written up at work again but it's on their calendar.


----------



## Blackglass (Sep 20, 2011)

No way! I'm going to be in Cape Cod on the 25th, maybe I can convince my parents to take me there? Man, if I only had a drivers license, starting drivers ed right after the vacation. I'll look into it!


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice show!  In fact it was the first bottle show I ever went to.

 PD


----------



## RIBottleguy (Sep 24, 2011)

I'll be there.  Setting up with a friend of mine.  I hope to see some of you guys!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 25, 2011)

Not knowing what it's going to cost to fix my truck I didn't spend much. I picked up a few smalls. 
 Met/remet some regulars from here too. FUN!!!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 25, 2011)

Top row
 Pierces Anuric Kidney and Backache (just liked it), PP cobalt (same), Humpfreys (same)
 Second row
 Smith Junior Punch bowl Beverages (same), Lactart Acid of Milk (thought it could keep Zoolak company), Richter Pain Expeller (just another "Pain bottle")
 I also got another JSP and bummed that it's as close to the same color as the one I have but it wasn't going to effect my car being fixed.
 Nothing monumental but you buy what you like I always say and the prices (after a little bartering) was OK.
 I think about $20 total but I won a T-shirt too! I wish I won the 50/50 but I'm thrilled for the winner. Nice Cathy, congratulations again!!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 25, 2011)

Paul beendigin, Taylor RIBotteguy are the two I don't remember meeting but I probably have. Mike earlyglass of coarse had his great stuff, Sam SamMaineBottles had awesome stuff and since I belong to the club many members I have met all had awsome stuff. I was awesome everywhere you looked. I hope you all did well.

 I miss Ron bearswede, He was there at least once I believe. I've been too so many in NE I loose track.

 I hope I didn't leave anyone out, there were some from VT, CT, ME, NH, NY and a bunch from RI, and south Mass that are probably Little Rhodey members (another great show). 

 New England is great that way, what are there, 8-10 clubs in this little corner of the US that have shows and then add Balsam Spas, Saratoga etc. 2-3 hours gets you a , well, lots of shows.

 I wish I had my camera.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> I was awesome everywhere you looked.


 
 Modest too! [8D]

 []


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 25, 2011)

..pronouns is confusing too I to...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 25, 2011)

OK, I nead to corect me spalling. Give me a break.
 IT


----------



## beendiggin (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey eric,  I am pretty sure we talked for a while...I was selling right next to Sam Fuller.  Great show and lots of incredible bottles.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey Paul, yes we did, very enjoyable. I also talked to Sam for a bit. He confirmed there were Brownfield bottles, at least druggist bottles from a new book he's working on. I'm not sure if they were pre fire or embossed though. I have one bottle that's labeled Brownfield I think, unless the ex got that too but it's a honey jar from a friend up there. 1992 or so. The search continues.


----------

